# Uk Import Duty / Tax / Charges Etc



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Could someone give me a quick run down on what charges you have to pay HM Customs if they intercept an inbound watch please?

VAT + import duty + charge?

*Edit:* For simplicity of discussion lets assume all parcels are marked with actual selling price and not falsely marked up at $50USD regardless of content etc.

I've had a couple of cheap G-Shocks and Baby-G's come from Asia and never been charged anything. Just luck or is there a minimum amount it all kicks in at?

(The missus bought some high end skis from the USA a couple of years ago and we got a bill in the post later for the duty on them! :thumbsdown

Many thanks as ever!

:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

If Customs intercept it, and if they judge it to be worth 40 pounds or over, then it gets slapped with tax.

Not sure how much tax, or exactly how it's worked out, but keep in mind that often the courier company (inc Parcelforce) will often pay it, then expect you to reimburse them. In this case you may expect to be charged a "handling fee" of about 8-10 pounds on top of the Customs charge.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

There is a calculator on fleabay that I found to be reasonably accurate but from memory it's VAT (17.5% currently) plus said handling charge so say around 20% on vendor's price not including P&P


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

As a rule of thumb you would probably get away with $50 but you never know with HMRC.


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Duty Calculator then add on ~Â£8 handling charge (may have increased recently)


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

If the cost, plus the postage come to less than Â£18 there is no VAT or duty charged. Otherwise its Cost+Postage= VAT at the current rate(17.5%) plus handling charge. Royal Mail I believe charge Â£8, Royal Mail Parcel Force Â£12, DHL I think cost more again.

When buying from outside the EU I tend to ask the seller to put the watch in an envelope as I've found its less likely to attract charges, and if it does the collection charge is lower (Royal Mail).

Note though that Customs and Excise can disagree with a valuation, so beware those 'bargains'. If it looks to cheap to be the stated price, they will value it for you.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Does this apply to private shipments? I wonder if I should double-box any watch I sell you blokes so that it's less likely that Customs would open it all the way to the steel. (I would be using Fedex for shipping, as well. I don't know how they handle this.)


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

David Spalding said:


> Does this apply to private shipments? I wonder if I should double-box any watch I sell you blokes so that it's less likely that Customs would open it all the way to the steel. (I would be using Fedex for shipping, as well. I don't know how they handle this.)


Yes it does, and like I say, if it's in a box then its more likely to be seen as 'valuable' and so more likely to be opened at customs. Padded envelopes are much better


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

feenix said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > Does this apply to private shipments? I wonder if I should double-box any watch I sell you blokes so that it's less likely that Customs would open it all the way to the steel. (I would be using Fedex for shipping, as well. I don't know how they handle this.)
> ...


If it is shipped "FedEx" the recipient will get an invoice in the post for the duty / VAT & their handling charge irrespective of how the package is marked (gift, parts, commercial sample etc)


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've gone for years and have only been hit for duty once or twice. As of late though I have been nabbed frequently. I suspect that they have been told by the government to raise as much revenue as possible. I spoke to a friend over the weekend and he is of the same opinion as he too has been hit more frequently.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for the replies all - looks like I'll save imports for watches I can't get in the UK.

Assuming getting taxed is quite likely these days it pretty much negates the potential saving anyway!

:cheers:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Retronaut said:


> Thanks for the replies all - looks like I'll save imports for watches I can't get in the UK.
> 
> Assuming getting taxed is quite likely these days it pretty much negates the potential saving anyway!
> 
> :cheers:


N.B. Imports from EU countries are ok


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

mutley said:


> Retronaut said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies all - looks like I'll save imports for watches I can't get in the UK.
> ...


Yes good point - can't imagine current exchange rates will be helping us to many EU bargains at the moment though! :schmoll:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Retronaut said:


> Could someone give me a quick run down on what charges you have to pay HM Customs if they intercept an inbound watch please?
> 
> VAT + import duty + charge?
> 
> ...


yup.

post 10

cheers, Howie


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

This calculator should give you a rough idea

App for Android and iPhone available


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Clum said:


> Duty Calculator then add on ~Â£8 handling charge (may have increased recently)





retro72 said:


> This calculator should give you a rough idea
> 
> App for Android and iPhone available


hmmmmm


----------



## retro72 (Jan 19, 2005)

Clum said:


> Clum said:
> 
> 
> > Duty Calculator then add on ~Â£8 handling charge (may have increased recently)
> ...


opps must have missed your post


----------



## RLE (Nov 26, 2009)

Just had a watch marked with a value of $500 delivered.

Customs plus handling came to Â£74.59


----------

